# Suche Bikeweg in Weinheim



## aeneo (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche mit einem Kumpel einen guten Bikeweg mit Startpunkt Weinheim. Der Weg sollte nicht unbedingt nur über geteerte Wege durch den Wald führen, sondern nach Möglichkeite schon über echte Waldwege. Der Bergweg ist, soweit ich es bislang gesehen habe, ja doch weitgehend geteert, richtig? Oder hab ich mich da ganz versehen?

Ob der Weg dann Richtung Bensheim oder Heidelberg oder weiter in den Odenwald hinein führt ist jetzt nicht so relevant. So 3-4 Stunden könnten ich mit meinem Kumpel schon fahren.

Schon mal danke für die Tipps und Gruß Jens


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juni 2008)

Tipp für den Anfang ! 

Sucht den roten Balken auf weißem Grund, das ist der Vogesen Weg, der kommt von Darmstadt und geht, wie kann es anders sein bis in die Vogesen aber vorher kommt noch Heidelberg !

Und der zweite Tipp ! 
Kauft Euch eine Wanderkarte  

Gelbes B (Blütenweg)oder Blaues B (Burgenweg) weißes X Fernwanderweg von der Nordsee bis ans Mittelmeer ..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (12. Juni 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Und der zweite Tipp !
> Kauft Euch eine Wanderkarte



 Mirco, Mirco  

Ich wuerde mir die Karten TF-Karten im Massstab 1:20.000 kaufen, ist das beste was es gibt.

siehe http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=21&Itemid=161


Von Weinheim, kannst du z.B. auch die Tromm anfahren. Krehberg und weisser Stein sind weitere Ziele die noch gut zu erreichen sind.

Ray


----------



## Micro767 (12. Juni 2008)

ich hab mir damals die Odenwaldkarte gekauft und bin einfach drauf los geradelt ! Und erst wenn ich nicht mehr wusste wo ich bin hab ich darauf nach geschaut  

Kalr ne so ne Topo Karte ist besser   keine Frage !


----------



## aeneo (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

Danke für die Infos!

Dann fahr ich heute mal vorm Fußballspiel schnell ins Rhein-Neckar-Zentrum und schau nach eine Odenwaldkarte oder besser nach einer Topo-Karte.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Micro767 (12. Juni 2008)

Kauf Dir den Vorschlag von Rayc !!! Der Tip ist Gold wert !


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (18. September 2008)

Hallo aeneo,

ich komme aus Hemsbach und bin den Vogesenweg, Burgenweg und ..
schon gefahren.
Wenn Ihr wollt, könnten wir ja mal gemeinsam einen davon fahren?
Kartenmaterial habe ich auch.

Kurz zu meiner Fittness:
- Fahre 3-5 mal die Woche
- Nehme auch an div. Bike-Marathons teil
- Fahre das ganze Jahr

Wie siehts aus?

Gruß Radon Biker


----------



## aeneo (23. September 2008)

Hallo Radon Biker!

Danke für das Angebot!
Allerdings bin ich momentan wohl noch nicht so fit, wie du.
Muss da echt noch einiges tun. Wenn ich zu den Burgen über Weinheim hochfahre bin ich ganz schön aus der Puste.

Weiß nicht, ob ich da momentan mit dir mithalten kann...

Gruß Jens


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (23. September 2008)

Hi Jens,

schade!
Aber vieleicht klappt es ja doch mal?
Für die nächsten zwei Monate bin ich außer Gefecht, da ich am letzten Sonntag bei einem Bike-Marathon Rennen gestürzt bin und da habe ich mir an der linken Schulter eine Kapsel-Sprengung und eine massive Beckenprellung zugezogen.

Viel Spaß bei Biken!


----------



## aeneo (24. September 2008)

Hey Albert!

Dann gute Besserung!

In zwei Monaten ist meine Kondition hoffentlich auch besser. Können dann ja nochmal hier im Forum schreiben und eine Tour vereinbaren. Bis dahin ist wohl auch ein Kumpel wieder in Deutschland. Der könnte dann ja auch mit.

Bin neulich auch ich im Exotenwald übel gestürzt. Aber ich habe nur aufgepasst, dass meinem neuen Bike nichts passiert... Es ist dann auch relativ weich auf mich raufgeknallt. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (24. September 2008)

Hi Jens,

danke!
Ist Dir etwas passiert?
Dann verbleiben wir mal so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerMW11 (25. September 2008)

Moinsen,
Albert dir zunächst einmal gute Besserung...... Aneo kenne mich zwar nicht richtig gut aus hier in der Gegend aber wenn du interesse hast können wir ja mal ne Runde Vogesenweg oder über eine andere Strecke drehen. Nicht alle Strecken sind geteert.... aber so ganz ohne geht es meist nicht zumindest bei An- oder Abfahrt wenn man ausgepowert ist...
Gruß aus Weinheim

Burkhard


----------

